# will these drawers hold my tank?



## redandgreen (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20108702

my tank is 36x15 and 18 high

just wondering if you think it will be sturdy enough for the tank?

thanks


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Chances are it will be but you may want to test it with a couple hundred pound of weight.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

yeah. it will. But stand on it first.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

it's made of particle board, so if it gets wet it may "decompose"


----------



## redandgreen (Jan 24, 2008)

if i stand on it and its ok - does that mean it will be ok indefinately with my tank on?


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

thats how I test it. The finsih should keep it from decomposing. Ged a garden matt to go under it though just in case


----------



## redandgreen (Jan 24, 2008)

ok, great thanks!

this could be quite disasterous if it collapses so i will blame you lot if it does lol


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

ya, get a towel or something to put under it. so wehn your filling or doing anything you dont get water on it. The finish should protect it, but you wanna be safe


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Your tank is going to weigh somewhere in the neighborhood of 400lbs, so unless you are around that weight, standing on it isn't going to tell if it will hold your tank or not. This is assuming you mean inches in your measurements.

For that size tank, I would get a stand meant to hold an aquarium because it will support the tank in the places it needs supporting most. That will not support the tank in those places because its not made for an aquarium.

I suggest not putting your tank on that. Get a stand made for your size tank or get one built using plans from a website so that you know it will support your tank. I would not chance it personally, but if you are up for cleaning up the mess, go for it.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Looks strong but impossible to tell just by looking. I wouldn't recommend any particle board/malomide for aquariums.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

if you insist on using particle board to hold a tank, I have only two suggestions:
1. Buy a good shop vac
2. Buy a rubbermaid tub to hold your fish ( the ones you can rescue, if any ) until you can get a new tank and set it up. If the stand fails.....don't think for one minute the tank will come out of it intact.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i have an ikea dresser holding up my tank when it's at home, but it's only a 15-gallon. the dresser bows slightly with the tank on it, making the drawers a little hard to open, so i WOULD NOT recommend putting a larger tank on it.


----------



## CTSrt4 (Jan 10, 2008)

i agree putting 400lbs or more of weight on something made to hold maybe a tv or lamp would be a negitive out come get a rodiron stand i got one for less then the cost of that dresser and it is supporting the tank great


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30053921

i got a 10g tank on one of these and had no problems


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Your tank is going to weigh somewhere in the neighborhood of 400lbs, so unless you are around that weight, standing on it isn't going to tell if it will hold your tank or not. This is assuming you mean inches in your measurements.
> 
> For that size tank, I would get a stand meant to hold an aquarium because it will support the tank in the places it needs supporting most. That will not support the tank in those places because its not made for an aquarium.
> 
> I suggest not putting your tank on that. Get a stand made for your size tank or get one built using plans from a website so that you know it will support your tank. I would not chance it personally, but if you are up for cleaning up the mess, go for it.


2 feet standing on a dreser is a lot more concentrated though.

I still think it will work. Alot of stands at petco and still re mabe from particle board...


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

but they aren't concentrated enough to weigh 400 pounds...

Are you sure about that? I highly doubt they would make a tank stand out of something that will rot too easily.

Just get a regular stand...it'll be easier and cheaper in the long run.


----------



## CTSrt4 (Jan 10, 2008)

fishbguy said:


> but they aren't concentrated enough to weigh 400 pounds...
> 
> Are you sure about that? I highly doubt they would make a tank stand out of something that will rot too easily.
> 
> Just get a regular stand...it'll be easier and cheaper in the long run.


i agree completely i wont even put my 3gal on my desk cause its cheap and a little whobbly nothing worse then flopping fish soggy floors and electrical fires :fish:


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

36x15x18 translates into 42 gal or @350lbs at least.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

In short, no. It is not a safe idea.


----------

